# Studium oder Qualifikation durch Praxiserfahrung?



## MarcelC (19 Februar 2019)

Hallo Miteinander,

ich lese schon seit langer Zeit hier im Forum mit und stehe momentan vor einer schwierigen Entscheidung, zu der ich mir gerne weitere Meinungen holen würde.
Kurz zu mir:
Ich bin 22 Jahre alt und habe im Januar eine Ausbildung zum Elektroniker für Automatisierungstechnik erfolgreich abgeschlossen. Schwerpunkt war die Produktions- und Fertigungsautomation.
Bereits während meiner Ausbildung habe ich Anlagen der HLK-Technik in Betrieb genommen und bin nun auch in meinem ehemaligen Ausbildungsbetrieb als Systemprogrammierer/Systeminbetriebsetzer für Gebäudeautomationstechnik tätig. Der Schwerpunkt liegt dabei ganz stark auf Siemens-Technik, also sowohl Desigo PX, als auch S7 und im Altbestand die ein- oder andere Siclimat X Anlage, die noch erweitert wird. 
Mein persönliches Interesse zieht mich allerdings in Richtung Industrieautomation.

Vor kurzem wurde mir auch ein Job als SPS-Programmierer in der Automobilindustrie vorgeschlagen, allerdings gefielen mir die dortigen Arbeitsbedingungen nicht.
Schon vor längerer Zeit habe ich mich für ein praxisintegriertes Studium in Elektrotechnik beworben, wo ich als Schwerpunkt die Automatisierungstechnik wählen würde.

Nun habe ich auch die Zusage für das Studium erhalten und tue mich mit der Entscheidung schwer, welcher Weg der bessere ist. Interessant sind für mich sowohl das Studium als auch die praktische Weiterbildung "learning by doing". Finanziell ist es auch kein Problem, auch wenn ich auf eine ganze Ecke der Summe verzichten müsste und Dienstwagen & Co für die nächsten 3,5 Jahre nicht in Betracht ziehen kann.

Ich weiß auch, dass es nicht den perfekten Weg gibt und dass ich die Entscheidung letzten Endes selbst finden muss.
Ich wäre aber dankbar für Eure Meinungen zu dem Thema und Euren Gedankengängen dazu, welche Variante wieso besser klingt.

Für mich steht es aktuell nämlich 50/50.

Vielen Dank schon einmal im Voraus!


----------



## Blockmove (20 Februar 2019)

Ein Studium öffnet dir heute deutlich mehr Wege.
Du kannst in der Praxis noch so gut sein, aber es ist schwer dies auch zu belegen.
Wenn der ahnungslose Personaler deine Bewerbung und die Bewerbung eines Ing. hat ... Wen nimmt er meist?

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Little-JO (20 Februar 2019)

Dem stimme ich zu. Auch wenn du das Studium nur für den Titel machst, öffnet dir das wesentlich mehr Wege. Ich habe nach meinem Studium mit Praxiserfahrung, von anderen Programmierern und Siemens Lehrgängen wesentlich mehr gelernt als während des Studiums. Aber man braucht es halt für den Titel. Wäre ein Fernstudium / Studium nebenbei oder Studium im Praxisverbund vielleicht eine Option?

Gruß
Jo


----------



## Howard (20 Februar 2019)

Moin,
ich würde dir auch auf jeden Fall zum Studium raten, da es einfach die schönste Zeit in meinem Leben war 
außerdem hat man wirklich unglaublich viel gelernt (natürlich auch jede Menge was man jetzt nicht jeden Tag braucht), aber auch ganz tolle Leute kennengelernt, die ich heute noch zu meinen engsten Freunden zähle.
Nach dem Studium bleibt dann noch genug Zeit sich nachts und am Wochenende auf irgendwelchen Baustellen irgendwo in der Welt mit TIA herumzuschlagen


----------



## maxder2te (20 Februar 2019)

Ich sehe das auch so. Ich hab den Weg zum Studium mit 28 beschritten und hab ihn bis heute nicht bereut.
Wichtig an der Sache: egal wie zäh es im Studium wird - zieh es durch. Den Abschluss kann dir keiner nehmen - und egal ob du dann in Richtung Industrieautomatisierung gehst, oder in die Forschung oder ganz was anders - es sind viel mehr Wege offen.
Wenn du mal Familie hast und draufkommst "das wars noch nicht" ist der Weg viel viel härter.


----------



## MarcelC (20 Februar 2019)

Da seid Ihr euch ja recht einig, was die Empfehlung angeht... Vielen Dank dafür!

Konkret geht es bei der Stelle um ein praxisintegriertes Studium, wodurch ich den Bezug zur Praxis nicht ganz verliere, aber auch nicht in der Ausführung beschäftigt sein werde, sondern in der Entwicklung... Also schon ein ziemlich gutes Angebot, denke ich


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Februar 2019)

MarcelC schrieb:


> Da seid Ihr euch ja recht einig, was die Empfehlung angeht... Vielen Dank dafür!
> 
> Konkret geht es bei der Stelle um ein praxisintegriertes Studium, wodurch ich den Bezug zur Praxis nicht ganz verliere, aber auch nicht in der Ausführung beschäftigt sein werde, sondern in der Entwicklung... Also schon ein ziemlich gutes Angebot, denke ich



Hallo Marcel,

hört sich doch recht interessant an. Ich würde es an deiner Stelle auch machen. Egal wie du dich entscheidest, ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (20 Februar 2019)

Howard schrieb:


> .. ich würde dir auch auf jeden Fall zum Studium raten, da es einfach die schönste Zeit in meinem Leben war  ..


Das würde ich auch unterschreiben! Arbeiten kannst du später noch genug!

Marcel, zielstrebig wie du bist, wie kommt es, dass du erst mit 22 Jahren deine Ausbildung abgeschlossen hast?


----------



## MarcelC (20 Februar 2019)

Schneller ging es leider nicht. Das Abitur habe ich ganz normal in 12 Jahren durchgezogen und war 2015 fertig und habe im selben Jahr meine Ausbildung begonnen. Die Chance zu verkürzen wurde mir leider von meinem Ausbildungsbetrieb verwährt. Somit musste ich eben die 3,5 Jahre machen und hatte vor 4 Wochen erst meine Abschlussprüfung. 

Wenn mir nach dem Abi klar gewesen wäre, dass mir die Technik so gut liegt und dass es mir so einen Spaß macht, dann hätte ich auch ein duales Studium machen sollen und hätte es schon fast hinter mich gebracht. Aber das ist zu viel hätte und wäre   Letzten Endes stand der Plan noch nicht ganz fest, aber "Freizeit" habe ich mir auch nicht genommen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (20 Februar 2019)

Wenn ich mal ganz genau nachrechne, war ich damals ja auch schon 22, hatte neben drei Jahren Abitur + Berufsausbildung aber auch schon drei Jahre Armee-Dienst hinter mir. Ich hatte einfach mal angefangen zu studieren, da ich die damals einmalige Chance dazu hatte und da die Fachrichtung genau meinen Interessen entsprach. Wenn es mir nicht gepasst hätte, hätte ich es auch wieder hingeschmissen. Bereut habe ich es bis heute nicht. Und eine unvergesslich schöne Zeit war es!


----------



## Captain Future (20 Februar 2019)

Mach das Studium.... leider wird man ja mehr oder weniger in der heutigen Zeit dazu gezwungen.
Deshalb ist ein Studium auch nichts außergewöhnliches mehr...… leider.

Ob aus Dir mal ein guter Techniker wird werden die Jahre der Praxis zeigen. 
Einige haben das Feuer und die Leidenschaft für den Beruf und der Rest hat beim Preisausschreiben gewonnen.

Viel Glück und Erfolg 
​


----------



## thomass5 (20 Februar 2019)

... mach beides.
https://www.institute.hs-mittweida.de/index.php?id=733
und dann das Diplom hinterher...


----------



## Kieler (25 Februar 2019)

Eine abgeschlossene Berufsausbildung mit anschließendem Studium empfinde ich in unserem Beruf immer noch als Ideal.

Zumindest ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass mit ihnen die Projekte am besten laufen.

Ich selbst habe die Zeit beim Studium auch genossen.


----------



## Elektro Wolf (13 März 2019)

Wie die meisten hier bereits erwähnt haben, würde ich dir ebenfalls noch mindestens einen Bachelor Studium in Elektrotechnik/Informationstechnik (Vertiefung Automatisierungstechnik) empfehlen. 
Zugegeben, was du da alles in der Theorie lernst wirst du zu über 60% im Berufsleben nicht gebrauchen. 
Aber du lernst eine vollkommen andere Denkweise und zwar die eines Ingenieurs (grundlegende wissenschaftliche Methoden zur Lösung eines Problems).
Da du noch vorher eine Ausbildung absolviert hast mit jede Menge Praxiserfahrung, hast du somit einen idealen Start!

Da du mehr praxisorientiert bist, würde ich dir eine FH empfehlen anstatt eine Universität.

Ziehe es durch, du wirst es definitiv nicht bereuen 

Gruß Wolf


----------

